# Food Safety News Sat 4/4/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 4, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 4/4/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* EFSA reveals data on pesticide residues in food in Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 04, 2020 12:03 am Table grapes and peppers were among products that most often exceeded residue limits in random testing, according to the annual report on pesticides in food in the European Union. The report, published by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA), is based on data from official controls by EU member states, Iceland and Norway and includes...  Continue Reading


----------

